# ok here goes...........



## shaka (Jul 9, 2009)

I have been married for over ten years and for the record yes i have steped outside of my marriage several times but that a different story for a different post but I need to say any of my relations were sexual only and i have never developed feeling for any of my other partners, how ever recently I came in contact with a young lady who is 20 years my junior I am 42 and she is 21 I have known her for a few years and I use to help her out when she was younger and I had no attraction to her whatssover when she was till a minor, however since we have reconnected I have beomce totally infactuated with her my thougghts of her have consumed me every day for the past month and all we have had was plutonic conversations and catching up on the past two years, She is aware that I ma married and we even had the discussion that I would never make any moves on her because I cherish the relationship that we have established over the years, so with that established how do I control these feelings I have or how do I refocus my thouths and get over this infactuation?


----------



## pairofduces (Dec 28, 2008)

Ask the Governor of South Carolina. But seriously...reconnecting was the mistake right?


----------



## shaka (Jul 9, 2009)

not really, we didnt arange it we ran into each other at a program we never had romantic attraction before.


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

Only advice from me is....I think you should leave your wife since you cannot be faithful. Then do whatever the hell you please. Nobody deserves an unfaithful spouse. Set her free to seek true happiness.


----------



## shaka (Jul 9, 2009)

well thats not going to happen


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't have any communication with her. Focus on why you are so immature you cannot control your own p*nis.


----------



## Kayla (Jul 4, 2009)

Can I ask a question why are you committing adultery on your wife. And what is with this fixation with a child that is half your age that you basically watched grow up. It takes will power and courage and strength to remain faithful to your spouse. It musters up no energy whatsover to sleep around!!!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

You may want to read the thread titled "Middle age men and infidelity" by cao428. Many of us had a very good discussion on this topic last week.

You need to put that girl out of your mind and work on your relationship with your wife. That or divorce your wife then go have your mid-life crisis. Your wife doesn't need to suffer because of your poor choices. My counselor put it best....men doing this are thinking with the little head instead of the big head.


----------



## 1nurse (Jan 21, 2009)

Your wife deserves better. I feel sorry for her. You need to leave her and let her get on with her life. I'm afraid you two don't have a happy future.


----------



## TioMauricio (Jul 9, 2009)

I know temptation can be hard to resist sometimes. But... when you enter a marriage that's a promise you make to your wife.

Look I don't want to make you look any worse but did you really not have any feelings for her till she was of age? Even if you don't post here at least be honest with yourself cause otherwise it's gonna come back to bite you in the ass.


----------

